
Russian trolls on Twitter ‘rile’ Americans on gun violence - mudil
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/national/national-security/article201646339.html
======
mirimir
Russia has been infiltrating American dissident groups for decades. Just as
every country infiltrates dissident groups in its adversaries. Way back in the
day, it used to be mainly left-wing and anti-war groups. But in recent
decades, they've increasingly targeted libertarians, Tea Party, militias,
white-power/racists, and whatever.

~~~
mc32
This is true to some extent --but people sympathetic to some of those causes
will not like to hear that.

Plus, we've been there and done that too --but then it's "whataboutism".

On the other hand, we need to get a handle on this and temper it --not that we
or anyone can completely remove this kind of influence-- t's just a part of
information warfare. But now we have Democrats on the one side oblivious to
their contributing to the Russian effort (in sowing discord) and the right
playing it down. It's a partisan mess.

------
prepend
“pro-Kremlin mouthpieces aiming to encourage discord in the United States.”

Is it to sow discord? Or is it to drive web traffic to sites where they can
earn revenue through referrals, ads, and affiliate links.

I’ve yet to see an article talk about this, but it seems like a sophisticated
scheme to make money similar to all the seo farms and ad scam sites.

I’d like to see this ruled out.

~~~
mirimir
Why not both?

------
lokopodium
You might not like what they are doing, but you have to admit they do it very
well.

